# Favorite type of clicker?



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

I like the teardrop shape but I often find myself using "yes" in lieu of a click. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes, I lost my favorite at one point, which is the teardrop shape (first photo), and bought Karen Pryor's version in a puppy clicker training kit. I've since located it (in a training bag, of all places!). Now I have clickers in both the living room and kitchen, as I spend a lot of time there, and try to remember to grab one before heading to class.

The teardrop shape has a sharper click IMO. I also added a coiled key fob to both so that the clicker is always available on my wrist or upper arm while in the training ring. Early in my dog training life I found it difficult to handle leash, treats and clicker and soon gave up. I also learned "yes" as a reinforcement and use it interchangably. My dogs love the clicker! It signifies fun is to be had along with treats.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I have the blue and the orange button one, same as scouterscout99. I actually have 2 of them and I found that one was easier to click than the other. I also put those key chain things - they make it so much easier!

The other thing you may want to invest in is a treat pouch. I got a really simple one. I think it is the Outward Hound brand. I'm actually looking for a bigger one now. I would love a pouch that lets me put at least two different kinds of treats. (Anyone have a recommendation?)


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Pet Fit For Life Dog Treat Training Pouch Poop Bag Dispenser Ball Toy Holder w/Bonus 2 Rolls Waste Bags Adjustable Strap For Waist Or Over the Shoulde https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FEOKDE4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_ygqbT2FIwkVI1
I have this one and it is perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I also prefer the blue and the orange button one that scouterscout99 pictured. It comes in different colors. I've lost more clickers than I can count, and they are cheap so buy a few. I do keep one in a zippered pocket in a bag I keep to take to training class. Look around to find a deal where you get a couple at the cheapest price. This is a link to what mine look like https://www.amazon.com/Clicker-Trai...UTF8&qid=1490789383&sr=1-12&keywords=clickers Do buy one with the coiled bracelet - as pointed out above you can move it to your upper arm when you want it out of the way, or down to your wrist when working with it. I started with the rectangle box clicker sold in PetCo and it worked fine as well, but it didn't have the coil bracelet.

For most of my training I use the word "yes" to mark the right behavior.

As for a treat bag, some people on PF recommended this one and I love it. When pulled open there is a hinge that keeps it open so it's easy to dip you hand in for treats, otherwise it stays closed and secure. 

This one has two pockets -a small non-hinged for your phone or keys and a large one with a hinge that opens wide or snaps shut. Inside the larger one there is a divider if you need to keep treats separate. When not in use the divider is velcroed tight to one side and I don't use it. I usually take two or even three treats in zip lock baggies and stick them in the hinged section and I can easily switch between treats while training. 

Whatever bag you get - look for one that stays open wide enough so you can easily get your hands in and out, and snaps or zips closed when you want it shut. 

https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Trea...&sr=1-3&keywords=treat+pouch+for+dog+training


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't care much what brand it is, but I like the ones with volume control. :alberteinstein:


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have one my trainer gave me that looks like the second one posted above. It works just fine but I find it could be a bit sharper, particularly when I'm outside. I went and tried some at petsmart and couldn't even get some of them to click. And price? pfff. Monty responds just fine to 'yes', I've just got better timing with a clicker.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I really like my teardrop-shaped Starmark one, but I didn't put a wrist loop thingy on it and now I have no idea where it is. I still have a box-shaped generic Petco one, but I don't like it as much. I should just buy a bunch of clickers in bulk and spread them all over my house.

I also find myself using "yes" as a marker most often, especially if I'm luring. I much prefer clickers for any kind of shaping/capturing, though.

Agreed that a treat pouch and a wrist thingy make life much easier. If you use a treat pouch, though, make sure you always store it somewhere out of reach of dogs. Archie's figured out that thing always has his most high-value treats (because I use it when we're out and about), so if it's anywhere near him and my back is turned, he's nose-deep in it in a flash.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the input! It sounds like a lot of you already use the ones with the yellow buttons. The teardrop shaped ones I found (pic attached) just look so cute so if I had a preference based on looks alone I would choose them. But obviously ease of use and sound would definitely outweigh aesthetics. 

Is it confusing to a dog if you use two different types (due to the slightly different sounds each type makes?) Should I plan to use the one that I am going to stick with from day one?

And thank you so so much for the treat bag recommendations! I am definitely going to get one of them, they are now higher on my list of importance than the clickers themselves since I already have several of the yellow button ones here at home!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

This puppy will be my first experience with clicker training and I am getting very excited about it!! All of the advice given is very welcome, as I am starting at square one  I do hope to use "yes" as well, after doing some clicker basics!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Good luck with clicker training! Once you master the timing, you'll be able to get the dog to do anything you want!!! 

There are a few training videos on YouTube using clickers - the ones I like are kikopup, and Donna Hill. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Thank you all so much for the input! It sounds like a lot of you already use the ones with the yellow buttons. The teardrop shaped ones I found (pic attached) just look so cute so if I had a preference based on looks alone I would choose them. But obviously ease of use and sound would definitely outweigh aesthetics.
> 
> Is it confusing to a dog if you use two different types (due to the slightly different sounds each type makes?) Should I plan to use the one that I am going to stick with from day one?
> 
> And thank you so so much for the treat bag recommendations! I am definitely going to get one of them, they are now higher on my list of importance than the clickers themselves since I already have several of the yellow button ones here at home!


The tear drop shaped clicker fits best in the hand making it the most comfortable to hold - and the sounds of the clickers, while they do vary, only vary a small amount.

I switched from the rectangle PetCo to the teardrop without any problem. When I bought the first clicker, I trained my dog that clicks means treats. When I switched, I again did a short session training my dog again - a click means a treat.

And even if everyone in your class is using the same type clicker, one of my trainers said you do knows when you clicked and ignores the others.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I own probably 30 clickers of various brands, styles. I used to put my training name on the box style ones years ago. Then the Karen Pryor style ones are quieter and easier to click if you have gel nails. https://shop.clickertraining.com

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I used a box clicker in a store with Noelle today. Holy cow are those suckers loud! I need to find my teardrop clicker again. I lost it and man do I miss it.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I used a box clicker in a store with Noelle today. Holy cow are those suckers loud! I need to find my teardrop clicker again. I lost it and man do I miss it.




Haha I liked the box kind because they are the loudest. Having hearing problems esp training in echoey or noisy background made me like the box kind. But in general I love the tear shaped ones. I notice most people use the oval button ones in class. I find that wire wristlets that come with them to be handy.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Did someone already say the clik-r? It has a little fabric to wrap around your finger to hold in place, which I find handy, even though I simultaneously think it's ridiculous to spend an extra buck or two for a clicker.

Also, while googling that link, I discovered that there are now clicker apps. Go figure.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

haha I have a clicker app but i never use it because i have an iphone 7 plus. The one for the finger, does it work well? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the little strap - it holds the clicker in place while leaving your hand/fingers free for treats, a leash, or whatever. Sometimes I wish I had a third hand while dog training, and this clicker almost achieves that.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone! I think I will order some of the teardrop shaped ones since most seem to like them! Maybe the one with the finger strap also. Interesting concept. Hahaha about the app. I don't think I could handle that ?

For those of you who have the pet safe treat pouch did you GE tthe regular size or the mini? I think the mini might be better but for some strange reason it costs a little bit more. Just want to get the best size for what I will need with a pup.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I purchased a teardrop clicker today, I figured with all these recommendations they must be good. I've used the rectangular ones up until now, and I must say on occasion when it's been too close to my ear, it hurts! At those times I've thought about how much closer it is to the girls ears for the mist part, and with their superior hearing it must hurt too. The teardrop clicker is definitely not as loud, can't wait to try it out more.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Thanks again to everyone! I think I will order some of the teardrop shaped ones since most seem to like them! Maybe the one with the finger strap also. Interesting concept. Hahaha about the app. I don't think I could handle that ?
> 
> For those of you who have the pet safe treat pouch did you GE tthe regular size or the mini? I think the mini might be better but for some strange reason it costs a little bit more. Just want to get the best size for what I will need with a pup.


I bought this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JCWAWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Pouch measures 7.5" L X 6.5" H I prefer this size - you want the opening to a good size so you can get your hand in easily and quickly.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Skyler! I was thinking that the regular size might be too bulky, but very true about wanting a bigger opening to reach in and grab treats. I will go with the same type! And order the teardrop clickers while I'm at it! Now to move on to the 20-30 other things on my list... Haha. Going to superzoo in Vegas so I am trying to hold off on many things until then but it isn't until late July so I probably won't be able to resist purchasing most all of my pup supplies before then!


----------

